# Egg Candling



## Meriwether <3 (Oct 17, 2013)

One of my doves laid two eggs (yay!) and today is the second day. I tried candling the egg, just out of curiosity, and didn't see anything (no surprise, after all, it's only the second day), but should I have seen something? When will I be able to tell if the egg is fertile or not?

Thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At about 5 days, you should be able to hold a bright flashlight against the egg, and see veins running through it.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Meriwether <3 said:


> One of my doves laid two eggs (yay!) and today is the second day. I tried candling the egg, just out of curiosity, and didn't see anything (no surprise, after all, it's only the second day), but should I have seen something? When will I be able to tell if the egg is fertile or not?
> 
> Thanks


eggs If fertile only start development when and if it gets heat from incubation so about a week after the eggs get steady heat from incubation then you can see if they are fertile or not.


----------



## LA_BOY (Dec 28, 2013)

Two of my pigeon pairs laid an egg, the first egg my first pair laid cracked so I placed them by themselves in a safe area to lay the other egg, but every time the hen lays on it the boy pecks at her so it's been about 2 days the hen didn't lay on the egg. Than I looked at my other pair and they had laid 2 eggs one was broken completely I don't know how they were not in a high place but as low to the grown in the cage. The other egg was in the corner, and I placed it on a bowl with hay and they wouldn't lay on it for 1 day the pair was just together leaving the egg alone. So I placed the egg with the other pairs egg in hope if the first was a dud they would lay on the new egg. Just today I found the new egg broken and there egg still left alone, so now I placed it under a lamp.... What do I do? I don't wanna keep loosing eggs, I feel bad


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

All they falling? That'll break them. If the eggs aren't falling from somewhere, and they are breaking easily, could be that they are not getting enough calcium. What do they cat for calcium? Do they get out in the sun, or get vitamin D3 from vitamins? When you take an egg from them, even if broken, it's better if you replace it with a fake one. They will usually sit on the eggs after they have both eggs.


----------



## LA_BOY (Dec 28, 2013)

I do let them get enough sun, but all those eggs were broken but just now about 2 weeks ago my 2 pairs laid 2 eggs each and now they lay on them practically 24/7 the male & female take turns keep the eggs warm. They just eat drink water and wait till they're turn is up to lay on the eggs again. And when I try and change the paper they try and peck me I don't know if that's a good sign the babies are fertile.?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't know that. Just protecting their nest. LOL.


----------

